# Anyone know how a zebrawood fretboard sounds?



## 7 strings of wonder (May 15, 2011)

I'm planning to get a custom with a zebrawood fretboard but i was wondering about its tonalities. I'm looking for a bright, clear, djenty tone.


----------



## demonx (May 15, 2011)

7 strings of wonder said:


> I'm planning to get a custom with a zebrawood fretboard but i was wondering about its tonalities. I'm looking for a bright, clear, djenty tone.



You'll get your "bright tone" by selecting the appropriate pickups. As long as your fingerboard is a hard enough timber to keep your frets in place (I've experiments with soft woods and it's not worth the effort), you also want to make sure your fingerboard is a decent thickness. Theres no problem with using zebrawood as a fingerboard.

Other than what I mentioned above they are all much of a muchness and it's all cosmetic.


----------



## littlephil (May 15, 2011)

The body and neck materials have a much bigger effect than the fingerboard will. In my experience, the neck material is probably the biggest factor in bright/darkness, at least with dirty tones.


----------



## sell2792 (May 15, 2011)

Imo I'm starting to think that wood contributes less and less to the overall tone..


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 15, 2011)

Lets just say it sounds good


----------



## Erick Kroenen (May 15, 2011)

Warmoth Custom Guitar Parts - Body Wood Options

check it!


----------



## SirMyghin (May 15, 2011)

Your woods aren't going to do much at all (unless your guitar is falling apart), build yourself a pretty guitar, select the pickups embodying what you want and rock the hell out.


----------



## sell2792 (May 15, 2011)

I'd say the main factors to your tone are your hands, pickups/electronics, and amp. 
Pick the wood that looks best to you, and after that pick what electronics you need to get the most out of the slight nuances that the wood imparts.


----------



## 7 strings of wonder (May 15, 2011)

@7 Strings of Hate
Agreed  I'm goin for it


----------

